# My killa!!!



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Heres a cool lil pic of one of my killas!


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Niiiiiice







awesome pic too


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

what kind of camera is that ?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Sweet Photo


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

nice, whats he eating


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

It was taking with my Canon dig. camcorder.

It was a 5" koi that he destroyed with his homies.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

nice pic


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

great shot









You got my vote in the potm.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

I love that photo


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Sweet pic Scott. I gotta swing by and check out your killers


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Great picture man







, definatly POTM material.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> Sweet pic Scott. I gotta swing by and check out your killers


 You know your welcome anythime John


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Dammm thats a Sweet as Pic... i see u got urself a KiLLa ReD


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

Nice fish!!!! Nice feeding photo!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> Dammm thats a Sweet as Pic... i see u got urself a KiLLa ReD


 Its actually a Cariba


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

nice fish, and good pic


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> ReDraGon-> said:
> 
> 
> > Dammm thats a Sweet as Pic... i see u got urself a KiLLa ReD
> ...


 uhh what color is his anal fin?? ..... ReD and caribes have red Bellies

and just becuz it aint a natt dont mean its not no KiLLa ReD









Too bad tho they lose their color when they mature


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

NICE


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

great shot ABB. if i could only pull off shots like that.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

JAC said:


> Great picture man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It was in the potm...

Very nice pic ABB!!!!


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

and i may add in the Pic u got a Killa not killers..... u only got 1 Killa and 1 Killed goldie


----------



## Red-Belly-Mike (Jun 21, 2004)

POTM Worthy!!! Great







Pic







!!!


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 1, 2004)

nice picture


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

VERY NICE SHOT...nice and clear


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

that is a complete beautiful fotograph and a beautiful piranha


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Beautiful picture and Cariba, Scott


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments guys. Glad you enjoyed my pic


----------

